# Think you want a job working offshore?



## Gaffed (Oct 5, 2007)

I got my job offshore in april of 07' and as soon as i got it everyone started asking me to get them a job. Well, I still don't know anyone hiring but you have just as good of a chance as any going to this website. 

www.rigzone.com

Good Luck,

Chris


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I did get a couple of offers from rigzone, but not the ones I wanted.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a great sight. Thanks for sharing it. 

Do be careful of anyone asking for application, processing, or expensemoney in advance of actual employment. Also, if any of these contacts are selling a list, beware.


----------

